# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Obro's 2nd Dbol only cycle log

## Obro

Yes I know I said I would add test to my next cycle but some overseas work commitments have come up so I only have 4 weeks and I can't take any gear with me.

So another 4 week Dbol cycle it is. It worked quite well last time so I'm hoping to get the same results again.

I started today with 30mgs but I might up that to 40 if I feel like it.

I've just had a holiday and only managed to get one workout in the last 10 days and I've lost a little muscle I think but I did Shoulders Chest & Tri's today and the strength was there with shoulders and tri's but down on the chest.

Got my chest waxed after all the comments on my posted pic's. I really don't like it but I hope it's going to grow on me (sorry for the pun).

I'll post some new before pics tomorrow or Sunday.

Stats:
38 y/o
5.6"
68.4kgs (150lbs)
12% BF

Right Bi 14.9"
Left Bi 14.8"
Right forearm 12.2"
Left forearm 12"
Chest relaxed 38"
Stomach hanging relaxed, around the bellybutton 34" Time to lose the beer belly. 

Lifting on and off for 20 years but only got back into it about 10 months ago and did the 1st Dbol cycle in Jan.

I scored some decca but I'll save that for when I have time for a 12+ week cycle and I'll try to get hold of some Test E.

I'll keep y'all updated.

----------


## Shurik

how much did you gain on your last cycle and how did you end up keeping after pct

----------


## Obro

> how much did you gain on your last cycle and how did you end up keeping after pct


Hi Shurik,
5kgs or 11Lbs. I kept it all 2 months after PCT but I think I've lost about 1kg in the last month. Lost 1/2 and inch from my arms. Ther results are fully detailed under the thread 'obros dbol only cycle with minimal pct' or something like that. There's heaps of pics there.

----------


## Obro

Hi Guys,
These were taken after a back & Bi's workout this morning. This is only day 2 of my cycle so I'm not feeling any benefit as yet. I'm happy with the photos though because I thought I was looking a liitle fat around the waist and smaller on top but the photo's contradict that. I can see the difference in my traps since getting the heavier weights about 3 weeks ago, despite the holiday.

----------


## Obro

Waxed Abs

----------


## Obro

Just weighed myself. 67.4kgs. 1kg down from yesterday - WTF?

----------


## ChuckLee

Hi bro. You stopped your drinks? Maybe that's the reason for weight losing. And I notice your bf went down from last pics...I'll follow your progress. Good luck!!

CL

----------


## Obro

> Hi bro. You stopped your drinks? Maybe that's the reason for weight losing. And I notice your bf went down from last pics...I'll follow your progress. Good luck!!
> 
> CL


Thanks dude, yep I'm fully off the beer now so that could be the reason.  :Smilie:

----------


## Obro

Just Abs today:

3 x 25 crunches
2 x weighted leg raises
2 x db side pulls
2 x 100 broomstics

Fkn hot this morning. 34 deg at 9am.

Upping to 40mgs today.

Thirsty as a horse and a little cranky but doing well not showing it.

Thai New Year so we're all off for some waterfights. 14 of us in my pick up. Madness.

----------


## AaronJM1984

> Just Abs today:
> 
> 3 x 25 crunches
> 2 x weighted leg raises
> 2 x db side pulls
> 2 x 100 broomstics
> 
> Fkn hot this morning. 34 deg at 9am.
> 
> ...


Looking good bro! I'm alittle pissed about the Thai new year, I just placed an order, come to find out it's the New year over there, I have to wait an extra week so my guy to send it out...damn oh well

----------


## Obro

Weight's back up to 68.7kgs (phew) Hungry as hell every 2 hours and drinking more water in a day than I did in a whole weekends raving, (back in the day). Crazy thirsty.

Shoulders Chest Tri's today. Trained a little heavier than usual and got a pretty good pump. I was pleased when I checked the mirror afterwards. I should have taken the photos today instead of yesterday. Bit more vascular than recently too.

Of to BKK for 3 days tmrw. At least I know I'll have no problem finding a gym on this trip. Probably have tomorrow off though because it's a long drive.

----------


## Obro

Wow !
Not been in a real gym for years. FAR OUT. Tried Fitness First at the Landmark hotel but they wanted 1570 THB for 2 days so I trotted off to True Fitness click or two along the road. 1000 for 2 days. Still expensive but worth every penny.
I've never seen so many machines. They could have kitted out 15 seperate gyms with all the suff there. There must have been 15 different machines just for delts and about 30 just for the back. Great free weights too. I really never knew what I was missing. 
I've had two fantastic workouts in 2 days and the D'Bol has really kicked in. Super pump. Big veins. Looking in the mirror thinking YEEEEEFKINHAAAA.
LOVE IT!

----------


## ChuckLee

I'm glad you found you right way bro.
Where I live there are almost only small and poor-equipped gym, I have to drive for miles to find an acceptable place where to train properly...

----------


## Obro

Hi Chuckie,

Yes but unfortunatley it was only for 2 days. After a long drive today I'll be back home with my home gym equip.

I need some advice. I've got all my gear for my next cycle but I wanted to know what an injection felt like so I shot 250mgs of test yesterday but I cut my finger snapping open the vail? I'm sure that's not what's meant to happen? Am I doing something simply wrong or what? Injection was not sore at all. Very easy and not hurting at all this morning.

----------


## AaronJM1984

> Hi Chuckie,
> 
> Yes but unfortunatley it was only for 2 days. After a long drive today I'll be back home with my home gym equip.
> 
> I need some advice. I've got all my gear for my next cycle but I wanted to know what an injection felt like so I shot 250mgs of test yesterday but I cut my finger snapping open the vail? I'm sure that's not what's meant to happen? Am I doing something simply wrong or what? Injection was not sore at all. Very easy and not hurting at all this morning.


wrap the amp with a towl or paper towl, then snap off the top, this way you won't cut yourself...
search on youtube for opening and drawing an amp, there are instructional videos

----------


## Obro

Kool, Thanks Aaron.

----------


## Obro

Rest day yesterday with the long drive.

Did back and Bi's today but my heart was not really in it and I felt weak. Did a PB of 8 x 11.5kgs weighted chins and added 8kgs to my BB Shrugs, up to 88kgs for 12 x 3 sets so that was good but nowhere near the buzz I got in the Gym in BKK. Wish I had a mirror in the home gym. Maybe should have had another rest day but I was keen to get into it so.....

Weighed in at 70.1kgs yesterday so that's 3 or 4 lb up on my starting weight 7 days before. 

Measured my right bi after the workout just because it was looking bigger than normal and sure enough it popped up at 16". That's 1.1" in a week. Biggest of my life.

Probably post more pics in a week or so unless I get a good pump sooner and I think it'll show progress.

----------


## AaronJM1984

> Rest day yesterday with the long drive.
> 
> Did back and Bi's today but my heart was not really in it and I felt weak. Did a PB of 8 x 11.5kgs weighted chins and added 8kgs to my BB Shrugs, up to 88kgs for 12 x 3 sets so that was good but nowhere near the buzz I got in the Gym in BKK. Wish I had a mirror in the home gym. Maybe should have had another rest day but I was keen to get into it so.....
> 
> Weighed in at 70.1kgs yesterday so that's 3 or 4 lb up on my starting weight 7 days before. 
> 
> Measured my right bi after the workout just because it was looking bigger than normal and sure enough it popped up at 16". That's 1.1" in a week. Biggest of my life.
> 
> Probably post more pics in a week or so unless I get a good pump sooner and I think it'll show progress.


congrats so far obro!
just curious, where are you from originally?

----------


## Obro

> congrats so far obro!
> just curious, where are you from originally?


Bonnie Scotland  :Tear:

----------


## juicy_brucy

I've always been intrigued by small short cycles. 
Please keep us updated.
THanks for sharing your cycle results with us!!!!

----------


## Obro

Thanks Juicy_B.

Just an easy day today - Usual abs routine then 25min cardio in the pool.

Today was the best swimming session I've had. Faster laps and very fast recovery. Must be the higher red blood cell count from the Dbol . Felt awesome. Only did 250m of interval laps because the kids kept calling me to go and play with them in the small pool.

Weighed in at 73.3kgs today - Unreal - 3ks in 2 days.

I've not taken Zinc and Magnesium for a couple of weeks but I got back on it last night. Great nights sleep and I'd forgotten how intense and real the dreams are. Looking forward to bed time tonight.

No sides so far. Last time my scalp was really itchy but this time nothing.

----------


## Obro

Shoulders Chest Tri's today. 10 days in (I think)

Heres some new Pics - Carrying a bit of water I think but I've gained a pound a day so that's not unexpected- All comments welcome.

I always liked the B&W. It kind of gives an honest view IMO.

As always, click on the thumb for a better pic.

----------


## 200byjune

your wait looks no where near 34

----------


## Obro

> your wait looks no where near 34


Yeah I'm sucking it in for the poses. It's 34 around the belly button when hanging loose. My hips are just under 32 (just checked).

----------


## 200byjune

ok lol

----------


## juicy_brucy

wow, looking good brother.
I have a question. 
do you find that with short cycles, the "shut-down" is less harsh? 
Or do you feel a shut down at all?

----------


## Obro

Hi J_B,
This is only my 2nd Cycle and the 1st was DBol only too so I have no experience with longer cycles. 
After the 1st cycle I tapered down slowly to just 5mg for the last 2 days, the whole taper was about 12 days I think. I never really noticed a shut down that I recall. There may have been 2 or 3 days where I did not have wood in the morning and felt a bit lethargic but otherwise it was great, as best as I remember it.

----------


## ChuckLee

It looks you are getting a bit of water in your muscles, you looked more ripped in the previous pics bro

CL

----------


## Obro

> It looks you are getting a bit of water in your muscles, you looked more ripped in the previous pics bro
> 
> CL


Hi Chuckie,
Yes I agree but I like the look for now. Biggest I've ever looked and 7lbs heavier than I've ever been. Lets see what happens after PCT.

----------


## AaronJM1984

the pictures look great Obro!

----------


## Obro

Thanks Aaron.  :Smilie: 

I weighed in at 69.9kgs this evening so the 73.3kgs yesterday must have been a glitch in the matrix  :Smilie:  I thought it was too big a swing up to be true.

----------


## Obro

Really good back and bi's this morning. Strength and / or reps up 5-10% across the board. Except for BB shrugs which I kept at 88ks for 3x12 because I don't want to go higher until my new belt arrives (not used one for 15 years but things are getting heavy now). Also BB curls, I lowered the weight to concentrate on perfect form.

Added some preacher curls and concentration curls because I felt my usual 5 sets for biceps was not enough. I'm up to 9 sets now and I'll see how I respond. 23 sets now for back and Bi's. I might consider doing arms on a seperate day. I'd appreciate anyones thoughts on that?

Off to the pool for some cardio this arvo. 38 fkin degrees and I'm off the beer so what else is a bloke going to do.

Oh yeah! For those of you who followed my 1st cycle. My wife is now pregnant after 5 months of trying (1 cycle and the recovery time did not help there). So I'm jumping with joy. Obro junior should be with us around xmas if all goes well. I'm having a Protein Shake to celebrate.  :Smilie:

----------


## AaronJM1984

congratulations obro!

----------


## Obro

> congratulations obro!


Thanks Mate.

Nice easy day today. Just Abs.

Used the wifes stupid Ab King machine today. Not so stupid after all. Really felt it on the decline setting. Never again will I view infomercials with such disdain.  :Wink/Grin: 

Crunches 3x30
DB Side pulls 2x15
weighted leg raise 2x10
Ab king 3x12
Broomsticks 2x100

Off for a massage this arvo.

----------


## roy26

Congrats on your progress bro looking good in your pics. Out of intrest pal what pct are you going to be running ather your d-bol only cycle?

----------


## Obro

Hi Roy thanks mate,
Same as last time. Clomid e/d 150mg wk1. 100mg wk2, 50mg wk3.
It was all I needed last time and I'm only doing an additional 10mgs e/d of the dbol so I think it should be enough. I've got some nolva but I hope to save that for my next cycle's PCT. Tried to get Letro just to have handy just in case but no luck so far.

----------


## Obro

Woohoo - lost an inch off my waist - 33". Beer belly is dissappearing - Feeling more ripped too and the BF calipers read 11%.

Shoulders chest today. Dropped the Tri's and I'll do a seperate arms day on Saturday.

PB of 10 x 40kgs standing military BB today. That's good for me. Thats with my concrete plates that are supposed to weigh 20kgs but I suspect they are more. Must weigh them sometime. I always start with shoulders because thats the bodypart that really makes the first impression IMO.

Focusing on the upper pecs from now on so I moved the incline bench to the start of my chest routine and worked in some incline flies for a good stretch and hopefully stimulate some growth. It was a good workout. Still feel like I wanted to do more but maybe that's a good thing.

I've lost the wife as a spotter after she nearly killed me the other day and today I failed on the bench and had to roll 75kgs down my chest and abs. managed to do it before I passed out. Man I wish I had a training partner. Anyone out there in the Sukhothai area in Thailand wanna come train?

Still no sides. Last time I had sensitive nips into the 1st week but this time nothing at all. Might be because I'm off the beer. I think I read that somewhere.

----------


## roy26

Thanks obro keep up the good work pal :Smilie:

----------


## Obro

Good Back workout this morning. It's raining so its nice and cool - only 29deg.

Did 3 PB's for 10 reps: Bent over BB Rows, Straight leg deadlifts and BB Shrugs. The shrugs was an accident. I added 2 x 8kg instead of 2 x4kgs. So PB was 8kgs higher (10%) so I'm happy with that.

My 33" waist was short lived because I measured again at the end of yesterday and it was back to 34". Makes sense with all the meals and water I'm drinking. Anyway I can't expect results overnight.

I'm not getting the pumps I used to. I think It's because my diet is 70% protein. I'll try to change that but I'd appreciate anyones thoughts on that. My diet is 100% clean except for a tablespoon of mayo 3 times a week. Plain Rice, Pasta, BBQ chicken, Tuna in Springwater, Boiled eggs, Wholemeal toast with cheese and ham, fruit and veg. Water and 2 small sports drinks a day. It's a wonder my BF is not 7%. But I do have my 3 protein shakes with full milk.

Looking forward to my first arms only workout tomorrow. Be interesting to see what the measurements are afterwards.

----------


## Obro

Good Arm's workout today. Killed em. 11sets Bi's and 11 for tris.

It was nice focusing just on arms instead of doing bi's after back or tri's after chest. really miss the tricep pushdown machines from the gym. Gonna have to make up something.

Right bi is 16" up 1.1"
Left bi is 15.5 up 0.7"
Forearms
Right 12.75 up 0.55
Left 12.5 up 0.5

Not had the chance to weigh myself today. Hoping to hit 71kgs from 70.2 two days ago. The scales are outside a little shop in the village 5klm away so I might take the chopper out for a spin later if it's not too hot.

Abs and swimming tomorrow.

Still no sides  :Smilie:

----------


## juicy_brucy

sweet bro. please keep posting. 
I love reading this thread!
Keep it coming Obro, and keep up the good work!

----------


## Obro

Thanks Mate, I really appreciate that. I see a lot of members reading but very few leave any thoughts or advice. Thanks again J_B.

----------


## Obro

Abs this morning:

Crunches 3x30
Ab King 3x20
DB Side Pulls 2x20
Broomsticks 2x100

Really easy. I miss the old days on a 45deg decline bench and a 10kg plate behind the head. I'll have to make something up when I build the new gym building.

Missing the cardio at the pool this arvo because the wife does not want to go so I would have to look after the twins the whole time and would get no swimming in so we'll all go tomorrow instead. Quiet day at home then! I'll try to get to the scales later today. Bought a new helmet for the bike and I'd like to try it out.

Feeling a few bumps under the skin so I think there might be some acne in the post. I've never really been prone to it so hopefully there won't be much.

I like the waxed chest now but its growing back really quickly and looks pretty weird so I might have to shave until I can find another place for a wax. The last place was on an island 2 days from here!

----------


## Obro

Well I'm still 70kgs.

I'm surprised because I feel and look bigger. Maybe I'm carrying less water or maybe I've just reached a sticking point or maybe just not eating enough but I don't think I could eat any more if I tried.

Only 2 weeks left so I'm upping to 50mgs.

----------


## Obro

Yeehaaaa,

Wicked pump today. Might have been the spag bol I had for breakfast!

Shoulders & Chest today. Matched my PB's on the shoulders with ease and did a new PB on the incline bench press and all without a spotter or I would have gone for a PB on the flat too.

Really good pump on the chest esp the upper pecs. I kept popping inside to give em a squeeze in the mirror. Never looked like this before in my life. 

Cant wait for the back workout tomorrow. Sure I'll do more PB's. I feel like I could go and do them now. Never mind. Let's go see what's in the fridge.

----------


## Obro

OK. Just came back from the scales - 70.5kgs - Moving in the right direction. I know that's only a bottle or two of water over yesterday but I still feel better about it.

----------


## ChuckLee

Good to hear that.
Keep up the great work!

CL

----------


## roy26

Well done bro keep up the good work.

----------


## Obro

Thanks Guys, Nice to know you're still following the log.

Back today: Couple of PB's either in qty of reps or kilos,

*Chins* 
0kgs x 10
11.5kgs x 9 PB
11.5kgs x 8
11.5kgs x 6

*Bent over BB rows* 
60kgs x 10 PB 
60kgs x 10 
60kgs x 10

*Straight Leg Dead Lifts* (because my knees r fooked)
60kgs x 10
60kgs x 10
65kgs x 10 PB (can probably do 80kgs + but still waiting for my new belt) 

*Traps - BB Shrugs*
100kgs x 12 PB
100kgs x 12
100kgs x 12
100kgs x 12

By the way, none of the weights listed include the bar or bars, not sure if that's how everone else does it or not.

I was lucky to get a really good diet from one of the members. I won't say his name incase he gets 1000 PM's but you know who you are and I thank you very much. It's shown me that although I thought I was getting enough cals I was nowhere near the amount I need so I'm going to focus on that for the next 12 (last) days of my cycle.

I'll hit the scales later today. I know I should just do it every week or so but I've not got much else to do and it's an excuse to get out of the house.

----------


## Obro

Made the scales at 70.6kgs so still heading in the right direction.

And call me anal but I weighed my shorts on the kitchen scales today and the denim ones I wore yesterday are 650gm and todays shorts are 350gm so thats another 300gm so todays gain was really 400gm which is close to 1Lb in one day. I know that no one can put on 1Lb of muscle in one day but it's good to know that all the food I'm trying to eat is doing something.

Whatever. The only thing that will really matter at the end is the strength gains and how I look so I'll wait until the last day before posting any more photos.

----------


## juicy_brucy

you weighed your shorts, lmao. 
it sounds like it is working out well for you.
I like your ab routine. does your gym have a medicine ball??

----------


## TJM7275

Way to be bro, Good luck and keep us posted

----------


## big bucks

Nice improvements...keep it up! Nice details.

----------


## Obro

Thanks Guys,
Yup. Weighed the shorts. Definitely too much time on my hands!
Makes a change from when I go overseas and work 100 hours a week and only get 5 hours sleep a night.
No medcine ball J_B. Not sure I'd know what to do with one.  :Smilie: 
Arms a bit later today.

----------


## Obro

That was a long workout - 25 sets - Phew!

I went light today and concentrated on form. I was also a bit lazy about changing the weights as you will see.

*Bi's
BB Curls*
24kgs x 10
24kgs x 10
24kgs x 10
24kgs x 10

*DB Curls*
11.5kgs x 12
11.5kgs x 12

*Incline Bench DB curls*
11.5kgs x 10
11.5kgs x 10

*Preacher DB's* (shallow angle, elbow just below chest to hit the lower Bi - fkin hard).
11.5kgs x 7
9kgs x 12

*Concentration Curls* (3sec squeeze at top).
11.5kgs x 9
9kgs x 10

*Tri's
Elbows in - decline pushups.*
3x12

*One arm pushups* (Rocky style)
3X10

*DB behind neck ext.* (neck probs so nice and light).
11.5 x 12
11.5 x 12
11.5 x 12

*DB kick backs*
11.5 x 12
11.5 x 12

*BB wrist curls*
24kgs x 12
24kgs x 12

Sub-surface acne bumps have gone away which is nice. 

So still no sides. I'm trying to figure out how I can take about 10 dbols (for the taper) and the clomid overseas. It a place thats very tough on AS. I'm not sure how they would regard the clomid.

----------


## juicy_brucy

at least ya got 'er done. pretty intense.

----------


## juicy_brucy

one arm push ups!!! IN YER FACE. those are ****ing hard!

----------


## tripple6

great progress mate

----------


## Obro

Thanks again Guys.

My belt arrived today.Too big so I'll need to make some new holes. I'm pretty sure that this part of the world have never seen leather that thick or holes that big so I might have to take the drill to it and make the holes myself. Pity tomorrow is Abs day. I'll have to wait longer to try it out.

----------


## Obro

Lots of rain so lovely and cool again.

Crunches 3x30
DB side pulls 3x20
Ab King 3 x 20
Broomsticks 2 x 100

It really is like a day off so I should be able to get stuck into delts and pecs tomorrow.

----------


## Obro

Woke up feeling shite today. Had my oatmeal and whey but even after 2 coffees I was still falling asleep so I went back to bed for an hour.

Shoulders & Chest today.

Felt really bad starting off and nearly quit after the first few sets but once I got a pump i felt better so did an extra 4 sets more than normal as punishment for being a woose! Arms ached today so I don't think I've recovered from Wednesdays big arm day.

Only 1 PB but it was only by 1kg so not worth mentioning. Man I wish i had a spotter.

*Delts*
Seated DB press 18kgs x 10 - 3 sets
Standing DB front raises 11.5kgs 10 - 2 sets
Standing side raises 9kg x 15 / 11.5 x 10 / 11.5 x 10
Standing Military BB Press 40kgs x 10 - 3 sets
_11 sets total_


*Chest*
Incline Bench 
69 x 6
69 x 8
75 x 5
Flat Bench
75 x 7 (Actually that was a PB by 4kgs and 3 reps) :7up: 
75 x 5 
72 x 6
40 x 20
Incline DB Flies
11.5kgs x 10 - 2 sets
Flat DB overhead pulls
11.5 x 10 - 2 sets
_11 sets total_

Tried instant oatmeal with my PWO shake - love it - harder to clean the shaker though.

I might take tomorrow off I'll see how I feel.

This was taken after delts w/o but before chest. I read about bending over more for lateral db raises to isolate the rear delts more. I tried it and got a wicked pump so I checked it in the mirror and though wow I gotta get a pic of this. Its big for me. Also my forearm looks like someone else's. As always, click the thumb for a bigger pic.

----------


## roy26

Looking good obro keep up the good work

----------


## Obro

Thanks Roy  :Smilie: 

Had a rest day yesterday and thought I was going to bust some PB's today but it was just an average workout with a little improvement in Shrugs and Deadlifts.

Back
Chins x 10
Weighted chins
11.5 x 9
11.5 x 7
11.5 x 6

Bent over rows (not good - Think my rear delts have not yet recovered from Shoulders day)
64kg x 7 (PB but bad form)
58 x 10
58 x 10

Straight leg deadlifts
70kg x 10 - 3 sets (PB +5kgs)

Shrugs
101kgs x 12
101 x 12
96 x 12
Could barely lift the bar off the ground at the start. I'll have to improve my deadlifts.

Drilled the new holes in my belt - nice fit now.

From tomorrow I'm going to start tapering down the dbol . I've decided not to risk taking any overseas so really this is a 3 week cycle + 1 week taper. I know I'll have made nowhere near the gains I made on the 1st cycle but that's a good experience to share with everyone. Maybe it shows that a 2nd cycle with just dbol is not worth it. I've eaten much better and not drunk alchohol at all on this cycle so theres a clear message about how well the body can react to the first cycle compared to the next. Also I've done 50mgs e/d for most of this one and only 30mgs e/d for the 1st one.

I'll jump on the scales a bit later and post the weight. If I'm not over 71kgs I'll be p1$$ed. Pecs are now bigger than some of my ex's and weigh more too.

Next Sunday is my last day so I'll post some pics and stats with a final summary then.

----------


## Obro

Yeehaa - 71.1kgs Thats up 2.7kgs or 6lbs. 
Going to eat like a horse and try to hit 72kgs by next sunday so I can start PCT 8lb up.

----------


## thetank

nice man..you are looking ****in sick in that pic..definately see some gains. keep it up brutha eat everything in sight you'll hit 72 kgs for sure.
peace
tank

----------


## Obro

Thanks again Tank - As always a real gentleman.

Man this workout seemed to go on forever, even though I worked in the Abs with the Tri's.
All in Kg's

Bi's
BB Curl 
27 x 10
27 x 10
27 x 10
27 x 10

Standing DB Curls 
11.5 x 12
11.5 x 12

Incline DB Curls
11.5 x 10
11.5 x 10

Preachers DB
11.5 x 7
9 x 12

Concentration C
11.5 x 10
9 x 10

Tri's
Decline push-ups elbows in.
3 sets x 10

One arm push-ups
3 sets x 10

DB behind neck
11.5 x 10 (had to quit because elbows flared up

BB lying forehead ext.
27 x 10
27 x 10
27 x 10

DB Kick backs 
11.5 x 12
11.5 x 12

BB wrist curls 
27 x 12
27 x 12

Abs
crunches
3 x 30

BB side pulls 
27 x 20 (2 sets)

Ab king - Decline
3 x 20

Broomsticks 
2 x 100

Phew.

Bi's still at 16" pumped.

Kinda looking forward to tapering the dbol this week. Hopefully I'll lose some water for Sundays pics. My other mission this week is to get as good a tan as possible (in betwen the rain showers) because when I start work next week I work 100 hrs p/w and only see the sun during the 5 min walk to work in the mornings. 2 months of slowly turning into a ghost!

Mission:
Eat - Get to 72kgs
Get a suntan. 

Not so bad  :7up:

----------


## Obro

Back workout after 2 days off.

Skipped the weighted chins and just did 5 sets without for a change.

Chins
x 10 - 5 sets

Bent over BB rows
56kgs x 10
56 x 9
56 x 8 

Traps - BB shrugs
104kgs x 12 (PB by 3kgs) I really could not deadlift any more. fked knees so straight leg d-lift.
104 x 12
80 x 12
80 x 12

Deadlifts
80kgs x 10 (PB by 10 kgs  :7up: )
80 x 10
80 x 10

These photos were taken after the back w/o.

I'm happy with my lat spread because it's probably the biggest I've looked. Also I think my abs have come a long way since the 1st cycle but I do still have too much fat around the waist. I'm happy with my traps too.

I'll never reach 72kgs by sunday. I dropped below 70kgs today. I think its because I'm tapering the Dbol (down to 10mgs today) so I think I'm losing a lot of the bloat. Anyway I'm sick of trying to eat 6 times a day so I'm kind of giving up now and I'll just eat when I'm hungry. I have little appetite without the dbol.

Next monday I'll be back in the real world after 5 months here in Thailand. I can tell you I can't wait to start eating food I love again. For the first week I'm going to live on Kebabs, Burger King, Pizza, baked potatoes and my favourite Beans and cheese on toast with a touch of balsamic vinegar. No wait, my even more favourite: Wholemeal toast with avocado, balsamic vinegar, sliced tomato, fresh parsley and ground pepper. Jeez I'm hungry now.

Without going into detail, my job involves walking 32klm a day (I used a pedometer for a couple of weeks just to see). 7 days a week, so I burn a lot of energy. I hope to get my BF down to 9% in 2 months and still eat all the good stuff I can't get here in Thailand.

Actually, in some ways I'm happy I did not gain too much because last month I had a really nice suit tailored and 6 tailored shirts and I would have been pissed off if I could not fit into them so. Every cloud etc...

Anyway, heres the Pics. I might post more after tomorrows Shoulders and Tri's. But if I don't I think you've got the idea of my gains for this cycle, pre-PCT.

----------


## audis4

you want to get down to 9%? you look lower than that to me now!

Damn, man, looking strong as hell!

I'll be following!

----------


## Obro

> you want to get down to 9%? you look lower than that to me now!
> 
> Damn, man, looking strong as hell!
> 
> I'll be following!


Thanks audis,
Yeah I think there is a flaw in the caliper method because the only place I have any fat is around the waist so when I pinch and measure I get 8mm and according to the chart, at my age I'm 12%. If I was 20 y/o I would be 8% so I think the chart assumes a certain body type composition, at type that I don't think I have.

----------


## Obro

http://www.linear-software.com/online.html

Ok - Thats the link for an excellent BF% calculator. 

I looked up the 7 point skinfold test and took all the measurements with the calipers. Entered the numbers into the calculator.

I'm 9.33% - wooohooo. Thats more like it.

----------


## audis4

you look more like 8% to me

----------


## audis4

nice work bud!

keep it up, ill be following  :Wink:

----------


## Garnelek

Great work Obro!I have to agree that u look lower than 9.3!
Anyway,keep it up!

----------


## pognog

Wow, impressive gains and it was sure fun to read your log and progress!
I'm pretty new to all these workout terms, so could you kinda explain to me what a 'broomstick' excercise is like, heh. Thanks and keep up the good work!

----------


## Obro

Wow Pognog - Awesome rack. I'd love to see your avvy a lot more.

Broomsticks are where you take something like a broomstick without the brush, or you can use an empty barbell. Put it behind your head and hook your arms up and over so you look a bit like that dude Jesus. The bar/stick should be resting on your neck and shoulders.
Keep your hips still and twist your shoulders to each side. You should be concentrating on working your hips against the twist and that way you really hit the upper abs and obliques. I find I can't hold much air because the abs are almost permamently flexed so it's 100 very short sharp breaths per set.
How hard you make it is determined by how hard you twist. If you use a barbell it's a little harder because of the momentum from the extra weight.
I hope that helps bro.

----------


## pognog

Ah kool, thanks for the explanation, will try that out tonight in my ab workout routine!
Good luck Obro and hope you will keep up your great gains!

----------


## Obro

Thanks pognog. Let me know how you go with the broomsticks - I love em!

----------


## Obro

Well, These are probably the last pics I'll post for this cycle.

Today was my last day of dbol and I only took 5mgs. I had a really crap workout. Strength was down and everything hurt. My body is really missing the dbol and any natural test. Nuts have shrunk too. I'll be starting the Clomid for PCT as soon as this afternoon because of the short half life of the dbol.

I thought it was worth re-posting a before pic from December before my 1st cycle to show the improvement in 4 months. That's the 1st one and I'd like to thank everyone who convinced me to get my chest waxed  :BbAily: . I look at that 1st pic and I wanna puke now but it's a pain in the ass shaving it weekly.

You really have to click on the pics to get the full idea. Especially the forarm one. I'm pleased with that.

A cycle is not really over (or the results aren't over) until the PCT is complete so I'll update once that's done. I'll be trying my best to keep all the gains and I'm starting to take creatine for the 1st time from tomorrow so I'm looking forward to seeing how that works. 

Thought it was time for a new Avvy too.

Anyway - Thanks for reading. I've enjoyed recording all of this and I'll do the same when I start my Test-E Dbol Cycle, probably November - Man....thats gonna rock!

----------


## oker

Bro - great job you look fantastic...congrats

----------


## ForceIsStrongWithMyD

damn impressive bro! you're looking shredded as hell. i got me a six pack but am wishing it looked more like yours lol

----------


## Obro

Thanks Guys - That means a lot. Of course I wish my 6 pack was better too. We're never happy for too long.

----------


## juicy_brucy

remember to keep training hard! 
I think you have done well. I want to know what your gains are like after PCT, and 3 months after PCT. 
thanks for this wonderful thread.

----------


## pognog

Ya, thanks for this really nice thread Obro!
Keep it up and keep those gains!

----------


## Obro

Well I'm about 6 weeks after my cycle and 3 weeks after the PCT finished. 

PCT was clomid only and that went just fine.

On the last day of the cycle I think I was 71 Kgs. I'm now 68+ so there was a loss there but I think most of it was water. Not only my stomach but the muscles were bursting with water. I now know why people say the put on a lot and then piss it away with Dbol .

Also in the last 6 weeks I had to cut my overseas work short for family reasons and when I got back it was not easy to train because there were other things going on. Then I got a weird illness that kept me in bed for nearly a week and then a tooth abcess which knocked me sideways for a few days. So I've really not trained much at all. I just got back into it about a week ago.

So I was surprised at the new photos because I thought I would look much smaller. I've lost some BF too since the cycle. I've only been eating 3 meals a day because I'm just not hungry.

Anyway - so now I have 2 x 1month Dbol cycles under my belt.

I've just started a Test E only cycle so I'll post the results of that in 12 weeks or so. I have millions of d'bol left but I'm not doing any this cycle. I think what I've done in the last 6 months my body needs a rest from oral steroids . Cant wait for the test to kick in. BTW the injections are easy but it takes ages to draw the oil from the amp. Think I need to get bigger needles for drawing. I use 23g now.

Thanks for reading folks and best of luck with all your plans and cycles.  :Welcome:

----------


## manwitplans

Looking great  :Wink:

----------


## thetank

i dont know what im more envious of, how ****in shredded you are or the tropical paradise it looks like you live in. lol.
looking phenominal man youve kept your muscle well. looking forward to some updated pics on this cycle..keep killin it brotha!!
peace
tank

----------


## dragonfinger

some good tips there, cheers obro, do you know any good websites to get clomid from, milk thistle i can get in tab form from my local supplement store so thats cool. i have already noticed shoulder and lower back aches so i think thats going to be the main one for me. hopefully acne wont be a problem but i am still in my 20's so maybe be an issue.

----------


## Obro

> some good tips there, cheers obro, do you know any good websites to get clomid from, milk thistle i can get in tab form from my local supplement store so thats cool. i have already noticed shoulder and lower back aches so i think thats going to be the main one for me. hopefully acne wont be a problem but i am still in my 20's so maybe be an issue.


Hi There,

Sorry I've not bought anything like that over the net. I buy over the counter from a chemist / drugstore 30 klm from here. PM me if you'd like me to help you out.

Obro

----------


## dragonfinger

how do i pm on this, sorry im new to the website

----------

